# KIndle Fire HD - Shelves?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to use a Nook Color - but recently moved to the Kindle Fire HD (when it was on sale a few months back). On my Nook color I could group books on "shelves." For example I might have "Fiction" and "non-fiction" shelves. Is there a way to do this on the Fire HD?  I have not seen one yet... thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle calls those "Collections" and there is no way to do that on the Fires yet.  There are collections on the eInk Kindles.  And there is a promise of collections for the Cloud, but no word yet on how that will work.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bah! OK - well at least I am not blind today. Thanks!

Is there any sort of tagging/sorting option at all?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, sorry.  

There are some apps in the Amazon App Store that allow you to create collections that you can see within the App, but, frankly, using them one loses one of the best features of the Kindle, in my opinion--the ability to open the book and resume reading where you left off.  You can't even set a bookmark if you open the book through the app.  But if you search the App store for book collections, you'll see them.  

I can't really recommend them at all.

Some members use Calibre to organize their collections on their computer.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, sorry.
> 
> There are some apps in the Amazon App Store that allow you to create collections that you can see within the App, but, frankly, using them one loses one of the best features of the Kindle, in my opinion--the ability to open the book and resume reading where you left off. You can't even set a bookmark if you open the book through the app. But if you search the App store for book collections, you'll see them.
> 
> ...


I use Calibre on my computer to store my meager library of 140 Ebooks (and growing!), but that does not help me on the device. I have books for my grad school work, stuff for the classes I teach, books I am reading with my son, and books I want to read for myself. 
Ah well... 

Thanks!


----------

